# 9/29 - Saturday Report - Drum Drum Drum Drum....from the sand



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

to add to 10NKO's report of his drum.....there were a total of 10 (ten) drum caught from the beach in sandbridge on saturday (i know of three that were lost/broke off, could have been more). all of them papers 45-47 inchers. I got a 45" and 46". NE wind all day with clouds and rain made for a damn nice day. best drum ive seen ever. Also heard LIP had 15 or so. incoming, high tide, low tide, outgoing, didn't matter. all were caught on spot (fresh and frozen) and one on chunk of fresh bluefish. no hits on mullet at all. one big butterfly ray was landed one was lost by me that i think was the size of my truck.


----------



## 10NKO (Aug 1, 2010)

Nice fish/ report Andrew. The day as well as the weather was great - for fishing anyway.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Congrats.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice.
I reckon there would be huge numbers caught if a drum camp where set up in False Cape for a week. Have someone to load supplies onto the Terra Gator to bring down everyday. 10$ a night, per campsite, split between a bunch of peeps, easy job.
Not that there'd be a big pot of fish stew on the go at all times or anything


----------



## crumbe (Jul 22, 2011)

Nice Andrew...your killing it this year!


----------



## JPChase (Jul 31, 2010)

You're on a roll dude, nice job!


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

That guy losing drum needs to stick with catching sea mullet! Haha
It was a day for the books for sure!


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful spot tail  Nice work!


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

It's probably just as good that I didn't get one cause that OM heavy teamed with the baitrunner reel felt like I was lifting weights...can only imagine how heavy it would have been with a large fish on it.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

Im going to piggy-back off your post, Drew.
Here are the two I beached. A 45 and 46er.
Great friends and great fishing.... Couldnt have asked for a better day.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Pretty Work Andrew !!!

I spent the day fishing the TKAA tourney but it looks like I need to visit the beach !!!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great looking fish. Congrats on the catch


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

Jay B - ive got 8 so far this year. we've been crushing them. bring fresh mullet.


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Hope to pay that place a visit this weekend


----------



## andrew k (Oct 12, 2007)

its closed friday and saturday because of the hunt.


----------



## spiderhitch (Nov 9, 2005)

Nice catches !!!!!


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

andrew k said:


> its closed friday and saturday because of the hunt.


Forgot about that, thanks


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Perty werk


----------



## GlenS (Sep 8, 2012)

Cant wait to get down.. Damn


----------

